# Prozessnamen im Task-Manager anzeigen



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie im Task-Manager auf der Registerkarte "Prozesse" die Namen der Prozesse angezeigt werden können und nicht nur die PID und der Benutzer. Vorweg: Über "Ansicht" -> "Spalten auswählen" geht es nicht, weil dort das Feld bei "Name" zwar angekreuzt ist, aber nicht aktiv (hellgrau). Da hat sich wohl irgendetwas verstellt...

Besten Dank im Vorhinein!
Peter


----------



## SEP (2 Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht mit der Bildlaufleiste unten mal ganz nach links?

Die Namen werden eigentlich IMMER angezeigt - daher auch grau unterlegt (keine Wahl)


----------



## stieglitz (2 Dezember 2005)

PeterWien schrieb:
			
		

> ........ weil dort das Feld bei "Name" zwar angekreuzt ist, aber nicht aktiv (hellgrau). Da hat sich wohl irgendetwas verstellt...
> 
> Besten Dank im Vorhinein!
> Peter


Das ist immer so, mit dem Namen.
Versuch mal die Spaltengröße zu verändern, einfach mit der Maus ziehen, vielleicht hast du einfach die Namensspalte  so verkleinert, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## SEP (2 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal die Spaltengröße zu verändern, einfach mit der Maus ziehen, vielleicht hast du einfach die Namensspalte  so verkleinert, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


:dafuer:

P.S.: Ist wohl eher off-topic, daher verschoben ...


----------



## stieglitz (2 Dezember 2005)

> P.S.: Ist wohl eher off-topic, daher verschoben ...


Hoffentlich findet der seinen Thread wieder.


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> > P.S.: Ist wohl eher off-topic, daher verschoben ...
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich findet der seinen Thread wieder.


Wo ist das Problem? Der Thread steht immer noch als sogenanntes "Shadow Topic "  im Ursprungsforum 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=3


> Verschoben: Prozessnamen im Task-Manager anzeigen


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Besten Dank für die Tips, aber es hilft nichts: Die Prozessnamen bleiben verschwunden. Wenn ich alle frei wählbaren Spalten wegklicke, steht einfach gar nichts im Feld. 
(???)
any idea?

Merci,
Peter


----------



## stieglitz (5 Dezember 2005)

Hab auch keine Idee mehr. Welches Betriebssem hast du?
Und probiers mal in diesem Forum:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

Windows XP Home


----------



## stieglitz (5 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe auch XP Home hier auf meinem Rechner.
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Spalte durch nach links verschieben, nur ausgeblendet ist. Ich kann das hier nachvollziehen.


----------



## Heiko (5 Dezember 2005)

Hast Du nen Trojaner an Bord, der da entsprechend manipuliert?


----------

